# old fly rods



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just wanted to post a tip for some really cool old fly rods for sale...came across them on clist...I know this doesn't belong in here but wanted... they are cheap...thanks

80.00 for all plus crab traps


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

wheres the link?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I tried to call the lady but never got a response


----------

